# "I Said Screw It"



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been really pissed lately (especially at school).

So I thought to myself.. _You're tired of this right? So what the Hell are you going to do about it? Get off your *** and do something_!

*But.. but.. the fear!..*

_Ok, you know what, think this; At the end of the period (in an hour), you're going to die. Plain and simple. You are GOING to DIE! And if you wait 30 minutes to say anything you're going to suffer through the pain of regret for the whole day! How does that sound you F**ker!?_

*.... (fear goes quiet)*

And on doing that, I managed to make a girl smile (and watch her pupils dilate? Weirdest thing ever), and asked her what I should do with my hair (since my hair really did need improvement)!

I've now...

A: Got a new hair cut! (spiked)

B: Learned that I have pretty, "bedroom" eyes...

So woot, I think some of you should try the, "YOU'RE GOING TO DIE!" thing.. it might help.. but give yourself a MUCH shorter timespan (at the end of your favorite song!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dante3214,

Talk about a fatalistic approach! 
I am glad you got yourself to say something though!


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

Sometimes i remember what Hunter S. Thompson said in an interview: "Always remember: You will be dead soon." It's such an inspirational quote to go out and try to make the best out of life because we do not have much time here.


----------

